# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  RouterOS

## AlexRein

Кто может что сказать? Что выразить от использования? Нравится нет, достоинства, минусы?
В общем кто юзал ваше мнение.
От себя просто поставил и забыл.

----------


## denverd

А чего еще выражать тут, как ты и написал...
Поставил, один раз настроил и забыл...

----------

